# Oh for the love of god!!!!!!!!!!



## SpareMyHeart (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey everyone!

I've been seriously M.I.A from this site since, well forever, not by choice because I have been checking this site every few days or so but just because I haven't actually had the time to post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But im back and hopefully you all will accept me as one of your own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So on to my question ...(this is kinda long, but im PRAYING someone out there can help me???:confused
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The last few years on my skin have been hell.I do nothing harsh to it and yet still leaves me over obessing with it day in and day out.You see, I have these red scars on both of my chins which are a result of acne as a pre-teen.And to top it all off I also have these sorta "Crater" like things that are a hassle in itself.I understand most of you will say to go check out a derm and/or look into getting some sort of a peel done to my face, both cost money(which I dont really have at the moment)and to actually be in the presence of a derm takes months and months.Not to mention any meds I get will also take weeks to actually start.

So my question is, what kind of concelear/powder/foundation do I need to use to cover all that stuff up until I can actually do something deep to help it???The concelear I use now doesn't do anything( I think its from Lancome) especially on thoes "craters" I mentioned earlier, it just looks crakey and disgusting, to the point I dont even like showing my face to anyone.

My face is also quite oily,so even before my day is done, all the makeup is gone and im left with paches of oily foundation on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If pictures would help i'll send( I dont want anyone to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if its needed then just ask) 

I just want to not have to worry anymore, I see all you pretty girls and im envious, I just hope you guys are aware of how truly lucky and beautiful you guys are.

Sorry for such a long post!!!!!!!! But I didnt know who to ask!!!! 
Thanks in advance to whoever replies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS: I've already searched this site for ideas on what I should purchase,and i've spent a ton of cash, but most of the topics I found had similar questions, nothing really specific. SRY MODS if I wasnt allow to post this!

PPS: I live in Canada (Montreal to be exact) so we dont have a sephora here so theres some lines that arent sold here unfortunatly.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 12, 2007)

Makeup can only change coloration, you cannot change three-dimensional features (such as the craters you mention). To neutralize redness you will want a green corrector, then apply your foundation, and then conceal over top of that if it is still needed.

What skincare are you currently using? I know you say you do nothing harsh, and that your skin is oily, but seeing what skincare you are using might help.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Feb 12, 2007)

The only thing I use is Aveeno Positively Radiant Toner & Foaming Cleanser , St.Ives peel off mask once a week, I also exfoliate once a week(or when needed), and I use Biore shine control moisturizer which really doesn't do much


----------



## mistella (Feb 12, 2007)

You might want to use some products to help with the scarring. Nothing will really get rid of the scars, but you can reduce the discoloration and help the healing process. I think Vitamin E gel helps. Just rub it in every night. I heard somewhere that just rubbing & massaging something in on the area helps the healing because of the circulation of blood.


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you tried getting a facial? Usually an estetician can diagnose your skin and let you know how you can improve the look of your skin. Most craters are irreversible but there are so many skincare treatments/ chemical stuff,  out there than can do wonders but you have to commit to spending some dough on them and getting them every so often. 

As far as make up goes, have you tried Cover FX? they sell it at Nordstrom I havent tried it yet but its supposed to cover a multitude of things. 

Shine Control Moisturizers dont work for me either, maybe try a m/u primer so that it doesnt settle into pores as badly. 

All of us oily girls pretty much just have to deal with it, get some blotting papers and MAC Blot powder and work it out girl.


----------



## honyd (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey there, I worked for lancome and went to school for esthetics.. i can give u some tips that i hope will help u but im not and expert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.   First ur skin color will determine some of the products u should be using.  If u have darker skin and want to lighten some of the areas fashion fair makes a good skin lighting cream thats affordable.  If u have red skin or rosecea..do not exfoilate these areas heavily... dont use any scrubs containg nuts or nut shells they wil surface scratch ur skin.  I kno this may sound crazy but it works.. well for me anyway  if u have irrated areas soak some cotton balls in cold whole milk and pat the areas... let dry then rinse.  I swear it takes my patches away.  For a cheap at home mask to help with the oilies.. mix some egg whites whole milk ,and some drops of honey...leave on for 15 mins .. this will tighten and tone like crazy..if u can stand the eggy smell!..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Also for oily skin smashbox and urban decay make pretty good primer potions use this under a tinted moisurizer.  along with blot paper throught the day will take away the shines.   As for the makeup... when i did makeup for lancome girls would come in with it caked on which i think only makes the sit. worse.  Get a good moisturizer (lancome or clarins is good) along with a tinted moisturizer and a lil powder to keep ur skin looking fresh .. will looked better than caked on.  As for the deeper marks.. merderma works well for scarring.... you may also want to look into microderm abrasion... it does cost money but it does work for lessing the looks of acne marks.  the school i went to offered it to the public fo a cheaper price and the senior student did the procedure.  Then there are lasers that will help but again cost money..but see if anywehre in ur area has a school or teaching clininc that will offer discounts.  Do some online research for at home remedies...i find soem great scrubs an things.  Last thing is i kno u feel down about the things u said u have.. and god with this society it makes it even worse.. (im not trying to preach im just as guilty )  But have confidence in ur self and try not to let it get u down... i kno it sucks cause i too (as long as with most of america) have issues i can stand.. i had to take steriods for my asthma and now am overly hairy!!  But like u saiid laser n things can be expensive so4 now im dealing with it.  Well i hope some of this helped.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 12, 2007)

Cover fx is sold at shoppers drug mart so I know you have that option.  My mom swears by the foundation and her skin looks amazing when she has it on.  When she doesn't,  you can see all her broken capillaries and wrinkles.  Somehow,  it makes her look flawless and way younger.  If you ask at an SMD,  I am sure somebody there can help you.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_Cover fx is sold at shoppers drug mart so I know you have that option.  My mom swears by the foundation and her skin looks amazing when she has it on.  When she doesn't,  you can see all her broken capillaries and wrinkles.  Somehow,  it makes her look flawless and way younger.  If you ask at an SMD,  I am sure somebody there can help you._

 
yeah i'll look into that, I didn't want to spend any money on it before knowing if it was actually going to work.


----------



## HouseOfWu (Feb 13, 2007)

I have some suggestions but they aren't cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree with everything honeyd suggested, especially micro-dermabrasion for the scarring, just make sure the person knows what they're doing.  Drugstore brands put out their own at home micro kits and I have heard that L'Oreal's is quite good (I bought Neutrogena & found it very oily.)  Also, if you may have rosacea I would just stay away from scrubs altogether and book a micro facial with an professional.  

For products, I know of two brands that have helped others with scarring; Skinceuticals and La Mer.  Skinceuticals has a product called phyto gel that comes in a dropper form you could look at but keep in mind their products do take time to work and need to be used consistently.  La Mer was actually developed by a guy who had terrible scarring all over his face due to a work accident.  He developed the line using the "miracle broth" and it has a huge following but imo is extremely expensive (though supposedly worth it.)  Take a look at the concentrate or serum.  

Also I've used COR silver soap and I cannot say enough good things about it.  It cleanses, exfoliates (gently) and tones.  Again, it's expensive but a bar is multi-purpose and lasts a long time.  I have pretty good skin but do experience blotchiness and hormonal acne.  No doctor would ever prescribe anything because it wasn't much of a problem and cor soap is the *only *thing that has ever cleared it up.  I have turned all my friends onto it and we all have different skin types from dry to oily.  Also you can buy samples before buying the full size.  HTH!


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HouseOfWu* 

 
_I have some suggestions but they aren't cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree with everything honeyd suggested, especially micro-dermabrasion for the scarring, just make sure the person knows what they're doing.  Drugstore brands put out their own at home micro kits and I have heard that L'Oreal's is quite good (I bought Neutrogena & found it very oily.)  Also, if you may have rosacea I would just stay away from scrubs altogether and book a micro facial with an professional.  

For products, I know of two brands that have helped others with scarring; Skinceuticals and La Mer.  Skinceuticals has a product called phyto gel that comes in a dropper form you could look at but keep in mind their products do take time to work and need to be used consistently.  La Mer was actually developed by a guy who had terrible scarring all over his face due to a work accident.  He developed the line using the "miracle broth" and it has a huge following but imo is extremely expensive (though supposedly worth it.)  Take a look at the concentrate or serum.  

Also I've used COR silver soap and I cannot say enough good things about it.  It cleanses, exfoliates (gently) and tones.  Again, it's expensive but a bar is multi-purpose and lasts a long time.  I have pretty good skin but do experience blotchiness and hormonal acne.  No doctor would ever prescribe anything because it wasn't much of a problem and cor soap is the *only *thing that has ever cleared it up.  I have turned all my friends onto it and we all have different skin types from dry to oily.  Also you can buy samples before buying the full size.  HTH!_

 
Do you know where all of thoes can be purchased???Im guessing there not sold in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so is there a site I could check out?


----------



## HouseOfWu (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.cremedelamer.com/ 

http://www.skinceuticals.com/home.asp (look under correct)

http://www.plankdesigns.com/product_cor.html

also bliss labs sells all these products - www.blissworld.com but their shipping & handling is outrageous, especially out of the US.

More than anything, I recommend going to a dermatologist or having a consultation with an esthetician (they are normally free.)  I know its really aggravating when you just want results right away, however those I know who have helped alleviate their skin problems normally did it with patience and closely following a skincare regime.  Also, remember you're your own worst critic!


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HouseOfWu* 

 
_http://www.cremedelamer.com/ 

http://www.skinceuticals.com/home.asp (look under correct)

http://www.plankdesigns.com/product_cor.html

also bliss labs sells all these products - www.blissworld.com but their shipping & handling is outrageous, especially out of the US.

More than anything, I recommend going to a dermatologist or having a consultation with an esthetician (they are normally free.)  I know its really aggravating when you just want results right away, however those I know who have helped alleviate their skin problems normally did it with patience and closely following a skincare regime.  Also, remember you're your own worst critic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks


----------



## Klava (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi SpareMyHeart,

I hear your problem, I have problems with my skin as well.  You said that you use St.IVes & Biore - I don't think that they are the best choice for your skin.  Check out this website  *www.cosmeticscop.com* and read Paula's articles on skin care, especially for problem skin - she is one of the best.  I order her skin care line and it worked amazingly for me. You'll also be able to read reviews of different products out there, that were evaluated on a deep level.


----------



## deeaimond (Mar 25, 2007)

I think i agree with Honyd, about not 'filling up' the 'craters'. instead, choose a more liquid foundation, so it doesn't cake up. I have some deep scars too (from chicken pox. on my face...), and i find it works best for me to mix foundation with moisturiser and just apply on your skin like regular moisturiser. then lightly dust over with loose powder (use Blot powder if u're prone to some oiliness, it works a dream). then use other makeup and emphasize on your eyes or lips. People usually don't see bad skin, but laughing eyes or a happy smile! The redness and dark patches will fade eventually. mine did! you'll be alright. then maybe when you're rich you can try those surgical procedures, but otherwise, being happy is the best primer a woman can have ever!


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 25, 2007)

OK Here is what I would recommend:

First- I dunno what your diet is like but whatever it is if you can eat stuff with lots of antioxidants and oil etc (Fruits, veggies, fish)that will help. What you put on the inside will reflect on the outside. Also water, drink tons of water. Ideally- the amount of water you drink should be whatever your body weight and divided by 2. 

Now that is just the base. Once you do that, you need a good exfoliator. Someone mentioned the aspirin mask- thats a good one, and you can even make a good exfoliator for your skin (cleanser + Sugar etc) and it's gentle so you can do that every night. 

Another thing and this is if you want to splurge a little is buy biore pore strips and take a hot shower and then when you get out put those suckers on your face (they make one for the face as well) - I use the nose ones all over. And get any blackheads out then tone with a witch hazel product.

Once your done with that get a moisturizer that balances the skin.

As for what to put on your face- the skincare and everything is the key. I agree get something red to counteract the redness. 

Really once you start really focusing on your skin it won't be that bad. It really won't. Then all you have to do is use a primer and only apply foundation to places you need it. 

Maybe- could you send me your picture? I can see what all is going on better if you did- but I understand if you are uncomfortable with that.


----------

